
Sony’s adorable new Aibo comes to the US in Sept, priced at $2,899 - Ours90
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/23/sonys-adorable-new-aibo-comes-to-the-us-in-sept-priced-at-2899/
======
anoncoward111
I had a robotic dog as a kid. It was $20. You can adopt a shelter dog for
$250-500. You can also dogsit for free.

I'm sure someone will pay nearly $3000 for this robotic dog, but I can't
justify 1 month's salary on this when so many competitive options exist.

